# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Nemateleotris magnifica

## Pedro Azevedo

Nemateleotris magnifica



Família: Gobies
Alimentação: carnivoro, de tudo um pouco 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 7,5 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 45 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3

----------


## Carlos Conde

Família: Gobies
Alimentação: carnivoro, de tudo um pouco 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 7,5 cm
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 45 litros
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil): 2
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado): 3
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo): 3

----------


## António Vitorino

Nemateleotris magnifica

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas companheiros, cá no Brasil chamamos de "fire fish".
É o peixinho que eu mais gosto!

----------


## Pedro Albino



----------

